# Driving License issues in AUS



## shrideep89 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Can anyone let me know how to obtain a Original letter from license issuing authority in India to confirm the validity of your license? Mine is paper license and I do not have any relative who can coordinate it for me. Can I get this letter by applying online?
Funny part is this letter is needed by VFS to verify my existing driving license and issue me a Indian Driving License verification certificate from Indian Consulate in Sydney.
I am not sure then what verification the indian Consulate is doing and charging 28$ for?
If anyone has got the letter from Mumbai RTO then pls let me know the procedure to get the one.

Regards,
Shrideep


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi shrideep89, 

Just a quick note: If you hold a PR visa for Australia I would not bother to get a letter that confirms the validity of your Indian license. Because in that case you'll have to get an Australian license after 3 months anyway. If you have a temporary visa, then you will need it of course. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## shrideep89 (Oct 10, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi shrideep89,
> 
> Just a quick note: If you hold a PR visa for Australia I would not bother to get a letter that confirms the validity of your Indian license. Because in that case you'll have to get an Australian license after 3 months anyway. If you have a temporary visa, then you will need it of course.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,
Thanks for the info, actually I have Aus PR and I gave my Driver's Knowledge Test today but the RMS officer told me to get the Indian Driving License Verification certificate from Indian consulate since my Indian License is not in card format and in turn the Indian Consulate has asked me to provide the letter from issuing authority in India to validate it.
Regards,
Shrideep


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello Monika, 
Is UK/ EU driving licence valid in australia? Can I exchange my driving licence for australian driving licence?

Thanks.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I just checked this on .vicroads.vic.gov.au/Home/Licences/NewToVictoria/OverseasDriversLicences.htm

Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads[/url] drivers - licences : VicRoads[/url]
UK drivers can exchange their licence for Aus licence.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Bokya, 

that depends on a couple of things: 
1.) the state you are moving to in Australia 
2.) the country your got your license from
3.) the type of license you hold

If you are lucky, you only have to get a translation of your original license (via the DIAC free translation service), show up, take an eyesight test and pay to get a new Australian license issued. This is the exemption list for NSW. If you hold a UK car license you will have no problems but not all EU members are on the list. Check for the other states. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## flyoz (May 2, 2013)

Whether international driving license is valid in Canberra and for how long


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

International licence is altogether different thing than licence from EU/ UK or other listed countries. I have checked that UK licence is accepted in almost every state in AUS.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Monika,
I hold Full UK Driving Licence and its accepted in all states in Aus. Thanks for your help.


----------



## shrideep89 (Oct 10, 2012)

Has anyone got such kind of letter from Mumbai RTO recently? if yes then let me know the process.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shrideep89 said:


> Has anyone got such kind of letter from Mumbai RTO recently? if yes then let me know the process.


I'd suggest to get in touch with a friend and ask him to get an rto agent - he can do this for you!
I don't think there's any online thing for this.
Even I have paper license - and on top of it the form is in Hindi - although all filled details are in English. I've got the additional letter for that too. Now am thinking to getting it translated to English from certified translator!
Your license was in English only?


----------



## shrideep89 (Oct 10, 2012)

superm said:


> I'd suggest to get in touch with a friend and ask him to get an rto agent - he can do this for you!
> I don't think there's any online thing for this.
> Even I have paper license - and on top of it the form is in Hindi - although all filled details are in English. I've got the additional letter for that too. Now am thinking to getting it translated to English from certified translator!
> Your license was in English only?


Hi there,

Yes My license is in English but its the old version paper license which they want to verify with indian Consulate


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

You might not even need a translation with a non UK but EU license. I had a Dutch license and the RTA could read off the elements by a book which detailed how to interpret licenses of different countries.

Bokya, do take care of the 3 month time limit to have it converted.



espresso said:


> Hi Bokya,
> 
> that depends on a couple of things:
> 1.) the state you are moving to in Australia
> ...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Naom said:


> You might not even need a translation with a non UK but EU license. I had a Dutch license and the RTA could read off the elements by a book which detailed how to interpret licenses of different countries.
> 
> Bokya, do take care of the 3 month time limit to have it converted.


Hi, 
I have a German driving license, but it was issued only 2 year ago as I have moved and changed it. But on the license there is information when I first got my permit, which is 2008. Do you think it may cause some problems? How old was your license when you applied for Australian one?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi JoannaAch, 

quote from vic roads: 



> To obtain a Victorian full driver licence you must:
> 
> be 21 years of age or older; and
> hold an overseas *full driver licence*; or
> have held an overseas probationary driver licence for *at least three years* from your 18th birthday (you must provide evidence).


If your licence was first issued in 2008 you should be fine. 

Hope that helps, 
Monika


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a driving licence which look like a debit card......do i need a letter from India RTO as well?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> I have a driving licence which look like a debit card......do i need a letter from India RTO as well?


If ur going to Australia as a permanent resident then u can drive with ur licence for 3months. After that you have to take Australian drivers licence. If ur drivers licence is in English then u don't need to take any letter from rto.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

I contacted an agent for the same, He said the name of the letter is particular letter or particulate letter, I dint get what he meant.

But is this correct? Bcoz I dont want to create a unnecessary situation of required document once in AUS


----------



## joseph193817 (May 8, 2014)

Hey Guys

Its been a month since i landed in Perth on a PR. I have applied for my indian drivers license verification through VFS yesterday and I was informed I ll be getting the letter through courier in 5 days. Assuming that I take this letter and go for my Computerised test as well as Hazard Perception Test, I have almost 2 months to pass my Personal Driving Assessment (Before the initial 3 months validity of my Indian driving license in WA). Just want to know what happens in case I dont get a slot for my PDA under 2 months. Do I have to go through the lengthy learners test, p plates etc.??


----------



## joseph193817 (May 8, 2014)

Jus wanna make a clarification to my Indian friends coming to Australia on a PR. You will have to go to your license issuing authority in India(displayed on your indian driving license) and request for a "Drivers License Particulars". I recommend you do this BEFORE coming to australia. Else your family/ friends can get it on your behalf and courier it (which takes time!)


----------



## sidbharat (Dec 17, 2014)

*bharat*

Hello Friends, recently i got my PR and now i am in perth. I want to take WA driving license. I am in the same situation like Joesh. I have the following querries:
1. What if i don't get a PDA test ate within 3 months of time? will i have to do the entire procedure again for taking license?
2. Can anyone tell me the format of Particular letter which i have to take from RTO?
3. Is is mandatory to verify my driving lisence from RTO office in India?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

1) If u don't get a PDA test date within 3 months, then u cannot drive in WA using Indian license. But that doesn't restrict you from applying a license. Being from India, u must take all the tests to get a WA licence. Advantage of doing it within the 3 month period is that you can drive independently and process your WA license in parallel.

Once you are past that 3 months, u need to display L board and require a person with full license accompanying while driving till you get your WA lic.
Advantage of having an overseas license is that you don't have to go though the wait period in moving from L to P to Full license and is eligible to take PDA immediately after passing learners test.

http://www.transport.wa.gov.au/mediaFiles/licensing/LBU_DL_B_AuthDriveWAOverseas.pdf

2) Every RTO has a stipulated format for Particular Letter. Ideally it should contain your name as it is in license, initials fully expanded and seal and name of the RTO clearly mentioned. It should also contain your license details, address, vehicle class and issue and expiry date. Name in your license, passport and particular letter should be same.

3) If your license is a smart card, then you don't require a verification letter. Right now in Victoria, they have started accepting overseas license as long as it in English and is atleast a laminated card.


----------



## sidbharat (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you louisam!! This was really helpful. . Two months back my friend has to obtain particular letter from india though he was having smart card type license. Why was it so?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Every Transport department here in Oz have got a set of valid formats against which they validate the license authencity. Earlier in Victoria, they were not accepting licence from Kerala state. But recently they started accepting the laminated version without Particular Letter. So to be in a safe side, ppl obtain the letter. I've observed that some centres are bit flexible towards the validation. So keep ur fingers cross and head to the transport authority. U can enquire there in person or by phone. So if they accept without the letter then well and good. Try your luck.

Mine was a smart card and, so, they didn't ask for the letter.


----------



## sidbharat (Dec 17, 2014)

louisam said:


> Every Transport department here in Oz have got a set of valid formats against which they validate the license authencity. Earlier in Victoria, they were not accepting licence from Kerala state. But recently they started accepting the laminated version without Particular Letter. So to be in a safe side, ppl obtain the letter. I've observed that some centres are bit flexible towards the validation. So keep ur fingers cross and head to the transport authority. U can enquire there in person or by phone. So if they accept without the letter then well and good. Try your luck.
> 
> Mine was a smart card and, so, they didn't ask for the letter.


ok i will do that. Thank you so much. your feedback was very useful. Thanks once again!!
did you apply at perth office?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

I am in Melbourne, Victoria. So did it from here.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Can I take Learner's license from Sydney, NSW and then take the PDA for permanent license in Melbourne, VIC ??


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

louisam said:


> I am in Melbourne, Victoria. So did it from here.


Did you require the Indian Driving License Validation(IDLV) document from Indian Consulate for getting Learner's license from Melbourne ??

Is the name on your passport and on indian license exactly same ??

Did you get an affidavit for confirming that the person possessing the passport and license is the same person ??


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Expat2013 said:


> Can I take Learner's license from Sydney, NSW and then take the PDA for permanent license in Melbourne, VIC ??


Yes, it is possible.

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/lic...o-victoria/interstate-and-new-zealand-drivers


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Expat2013 said:


> Did you require the Indian Driving License Validation(IDLV) document from Indian Consulate for getting Learner's license from Melbourne ??
> 
> Is the name on your passport and on indian license exactly same ??
> 
> Did you get an affidavit for confirming that the person possessing the passport and license is the same person ??



I didn't require an IDLV because my Indian license is a smart card (chip based) and was accepted without any other documents.

I didn't have any issue with the name. It was same in all documents. So affidavit was not required.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

License fee and validity is bit confusing. As per my understanding:

1. Each test will have its own fee.
2. Apart from that, you need to give Driving License fee after clearing all the tests while applying for DL.

Also, validity is different in different states. WA, NSW has 3 years, 5 years and all whereas in Victoria, it is, 3 years and 10 years. Does it mean that we can take license for whatever validity we require?

Also, consider I have take 5 years validity license in WA and I am moving to Victoria. As per the website, there is no additional fees to get Victoria License if you have other state license. But, again, how they will give the validity?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

sudhindrags said:


> License fee and validity is bit confusing. As per my understanding:
> 
> 1. Each test will have its own fee.


That's correct..Yeah.. u need to shell out money for each and everything. For instance, in Victoria, Learner's Permit costs u abt 30 dollars and if u need 10 year valid laminated card u need to pay again another 20 bucks. Otherwise u'll only get 2 months validity receipt.



sudhindrags said:


> 2. Apart from that, you need to give Driving License fee after clearing all the tests while applying for DL.


 Yes,thats true. But one thing to note is that licence is a must have id. Doesn't matter whether u own a vehicle or not. It's useful as an id in all the places. Nobody asks anything further if u show that..Even Medicare is useful..but then, it lacks photo.
Even some job postings mentions that the applicant must hold a valid license.



sudhindrags said:


> Also, validity is different in different states. WA, NSW has 3 years, 5 years and all whereas in Victoria, it is, 3 years and 10 years. Does it mean that we can take license for whatever validity we require?
> 
> Also, consider I have take 5 years validity license in WA and I am moving to Victoria. As per the website, there is no additional fees to get Victoria License if you have other state license. But, again, how they will give the validity?


 Yes, u can take validity based on ur requirement- not any number. Mostly, I think it is 3 and 5 or may be 10. But be prepared to pay out a hefty fee for that.
When u move to another state, ur validity is still counted from the original issue date.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

louisam, Thanks. 
Just to be very sure please tell me if your case is same as below example and they accepted it in Melbourne, VIC:

*Passport Details-*
Surname = SSSS
Given Name = AAAA BBBB

*Indian Chip-based license Details-*
Name = AAAA SSSS
Son of = BBBB

I heard in WA they ask you for IDLV as they think these names are not same!

Please confirm and let me know if your case is same as above example.




louisam said:


> I didn't require an IDLV because my Indian license is a smart card (chip based) and was accepted without any other documents.
> 
> I didn't have any issue with the name. It was same in all documents. So affidavit was not required.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> louisam, Thanks.
> Just to be very sure please tell me if your case is same as below example and they accepted it in Melbourne, VIC:
> 
> *Passport Details-*
> ...


They won't see father's name as per my knowledge. Your name in DL should exactly match what is there in passport.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

Managed to find these details as of now.

DL - Victoria:

You will need to take the following tests at a VicRoads Customer Service Centre to get your Victorian driver licence:

** Physical fitness or Eye test	-- ???

1. road law knowledge test
https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/your-ls/get-your-ls/how-to-get-your-ls
Take Learner Permit Knowledge Test appointment by selecting L option
Fee: $38.90

2. hazard perception test
https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/your-ps/get-your-ps/hazard-perception-test
Goto PS option and take Hazard Perception Test appointment
Fee: 33.70$

3. drive test.
https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/your-ps/get-your-ps/the-drive-test
Goto PS option and take Drive Test appointment
Fee: 57.70$


Driving License Fees:
74$ for 3 years
253.50$ for 10 years


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

sudhindrags said:


> They won't see father's name as per my knowledge. Your name in DL should exactly match what is there in passport.


In my case
Passport
Surname BBB CCC
Given Name AAA

Licence
AAA BBB CCC

So everything matched. 

If ur name doesn't match then it cud be a problem. U need to have an affidavit to prove it. But having said that, there could be a very rare chance that road transport officer in Aus will accept it. If getting an affidavit is not a problem, get one. U can even have it made in OZ. Better safe than sorry.

Father's name is fine. Thats is not compared. But if u require to go for IDLV, then make sure that the application form has father's name exactly as how it is on the license.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

louisam said:


> In my case
> Passport
> Surname BBB CCC
> Given Name AAA
> ...


Affidavit will not work. One of my friend went through this problem. He was asked to get a letter from consulate mentioning both are issued to same person. But, consulate asked him to get a letter from RTO stating that DL is given to the same person. So, someone in India had to catch an agent, get it done and then had to courrier it back to my friend. That is long process and big headache. Better thing is to change your name in DL before leaving India.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

sudhindrags said:


> Managed to find these details as of now.
> 
> DL - Victoria:
> 
> ...


 In Victoria there is no separate eye test. When u go for ur Learners test, they will ask abt any eye sight problem and ask u to read out a board similar to how is is when u go for an eye test.. No big deal..If u wear glass, don't hide it.. It doesn't affect u in anyways. When u get ur license, u will have a clause mentioning that u need to wear glass always while driving. U r supposed to inform the authority on any change in ur medical condition even after getting ur license.

Rest of the tests are correct per the above details. After taking Learners, if u can shell out another $20, u will get a learners permit card which is based for 10 years. Otherwise, by default, u ll only get a paper receipt valid for two months. If u r in Victoria and has an overseas license, then u can drive with that license for 6 months..So if u can get the full license within this 6 months timeframe then u can avoid driving with a L plate.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

As per IDLV checklist---

o In summary the names on the Licence, Authority letter and Passport need to
Be exactly the same. If not follow the procedure below:
Option 1:
Have a Public Notary in Australia confirms that both names [name on Licence
and on the Passport] clearly stated in full on the affidavit belong to one and the
same person.
This document must then be authenticated by the Department of Foreign
Affairs and Trade Office [DFAT] in Australia.


Checklist: Must be completed, signed & attached with your application.
Effective: 15/07/2014
Once the authentication is completed, the India Drivers Licence Verification
Application form may be submitted at an Indian passport and visa services centre
along with a copy of this authenticated document.
The Licence Verification Certificate will only be issued in the name as it appears
on the Licence.
Option 2:
Have an affidavit made from the court in India, confirming that both names
[Name on Licence and on the Passport] clearly stated in full on the affidavit
belong to one and the same person.
Have this notarised in India.
Notarised affidavit can be signed ONLY by the applicant or father / mother of
applicant. Incase affidavit is signed by Father / Mother of applicant, a copy of
passport / Pan Card of signatory needs to be provided.
The Original Affidavit must then be attested by the Consulate/ High
Commission. This service is to be done first as a miscellaneous service at
ndian Passport and Visa Services Centre.
Once the affidavit attestation is completed, the Indian Driver's License
verification application form may be submitted at an Indian Passport and Visa
Services Centre along with a copy of this affidavit.
The Licence Verification Certificate will only be issued in the name as it appears
on the Licence.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Interesting to knw abt ur friend's experience...

What I understand is that affidavit is a truthful deceleration made by a person saying that a particular information is true. In this case u wud be saying AAA-BBB and AAA-BBB-SSS are both same and one person and it is signed in front of legal authority and u r liable for legal action if it s proved otherwise.
License is not in picture here.. U r just proving that u r called by that name as well. 

May b I am wrong abt my understandings... I am saying this based on my experience back in India. Don't know why Consulate said that...


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys, My name in the DL is the same as it is in passport. But the date of birth is printed incorrectly. (20th Dec instead of 12th Dec)
Will this be a problem ? What can I do to get this rectified ?

I have spoken to the RTO and some agents, they say they cannot change it now.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Kingslayer said:


> Guys, My name in the DL is the same as it is in passport. But the date of birth is printed incorrectly. (20th Dec instead of 12th Dec)
> Will this be a problem ? What can I do to get this rectified ?
> 
> I have spoken to the RTO and some agents, they say they cannot change it now.


 It should match. If you are in Bangalore, try speaking to AASI. They would be able to give u some pointers regarding it.
It is possible to change but a tedious process. But better to change it while u r still in India.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

louisam said:


> In my case
> Passport
> Surname BBB CCC
> Given Name AAA
> ...


Hi,

I had 2 wheeler DL since 2005 and this year (Feb 2014) i got 4 wheeler license as well. I will be coming to Sydney, so what will the process in my case. DL is chip based.

Further in regards to name, 

Passport:

Surname: (Blank as i have no Surname)
Given Name: AAA (My Name) BBB (Father's Name)

License:

Name: AAA BBB 
S/o: BBB

AFAIK, Name should match exactly on License and Passport which is in my case but do they crosscheck Father's name as well.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had 2 wheeler DL since 2005 and this year (Feb 2014) i got 4 wheeler license as well. I will be coming to Sydney, so what will the process in my case. DL is chip based.
> 
> ...


 father's name is not cross verified.

U got ur 4WL license very recently. So if u haven't held license for more than 3 years, u need to go via Provisional driver licence phase, where u need to drive the vehicle with a P plate before u can get a full license..P plate is not a big deal though..there cud be some minor restrictions such as no alcohol and mobile phones etc..


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

shrideep89 said:


> Has anyone got such kind of letter from Mumbai RTO recently? if yes then let me know the process.


I am not sure why Aus authorities asking for it while you are done with DKT and on the way to give the test for OZ license. There should not be any such hassle due to Indian driving license while you are applying for a fresh Aus license unless Indian driving license can directly be converted to Aus license. That is what I think. I too have a driving license from other countries but those are not acceptable in Aus anywhere for longer than 3 months, so, I plan going for a fresh one.

Or am I talking BS?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

austrailadream said:


> I am not sure why Aus authorities asking for it while you are done with DKT and on the way to give the test for OZ license. There should not be any such hassle due to Indian driving license while you are applying for a fresh Aus license unless Indian driving license can directly be converted to Aus license. That is what I think. I too have a driving license from other countries but those are not acceptable in Aus anywhere for longer than 3 months, so, I plan going for a fresh one.
> 
> Or am I talking BS?


 Go through the entire posts  ..U quoted a query posted back in 2013.. 

u can decide urself - BS or not 

Holding a valid overseas licence for more than 3 years helps u in getting a full Australian license without going through all probationary phases, which is usually 2 to 3 years..


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

louisam said:


> Go through the entire posts  ..U quoted a query posted back in 2013..
> 
> u can decide urself - BS or not
> 
> Holding a valid overseas licence for more than 3 years helps u in getting a full Australian license without going through all probationary phases, which is usually 2 to 3 years..


That is a great deal for me at the moment..to go through all those pages. Also, the over 3 years license stuff is a news to me. Thanks for sharing it..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

louisam said:


> Go through the entire posts  ..U quoted a query posted back in 2013..
> 
> u can decide urself - BS or not
> 
> Holding a valid overseas licence for more than 3 years helps u in getting a full Australian license without going through all probationary phases, which is usually 2 to 3 years..


 That is rubbish. It only applies to those holding licences from recognised countries of which India is not one hence the need to take both driving tests Moving to NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

_shel said:


> That is rubbish. It only applies to those holding licences from recognised countries of which India is not one hence the need to take both driving tests Moving to NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services


_shel, I said "*probationary phases*". Indians still need to take all the tests. Only thing is that with a 3 year old overseas licence, one can get a full license after learners ( *of course after passing the drive test*), instead of going through the P plate period.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> One more thing, i went to RTO today for the Endorsement/Verification letter but they were kept on asking for Australian Address where i would be residing. This was something i heard for the first time. After speaking to around 4-5 authorities, i was told to request for DL Extract letter which i got without any hassles.
> 
> I would like to know whether this is the letter that we should carry while applying for DL in Australia. The letter that i received is titled "Extract for Driving License", i hope this is the letter.
> 
> Anyone please confirm on this. As i already said - i have Chip Based DL.


 Yes, that's the letter. Make sure it has the seal and the name of the RTO division which matches with ur license.

If it s chip based, most probably it is not required as the smart card DLs are readily accepted. But to good to carry the DL extract to be on a safe side. If not, the u need submit the DL extract at a VFS centre and get the IDLV and submit the IDLV at the Oz RTO.


----------



## krsreddy (Jun 23, 2011)

louisam said:


> ...
> 3) If your license is a smart card, then you don't require a verification letter. Right now in Victoria, they have started accepting overseas license as long as it in English and is atleast a laminated card.


I had my 'Road Law Knowledge Test' today at Sunshine Vicroads, Melbourne and the bloke in the computer test room mentioned to get my Indian License verified via vfs. My license is also smart card type.

Even the vicroads website says I dont need to get verified(as far as I could interpret):

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers



> Step 4: Prepare for your appointment Hide
> 
> What to bring to the appointment
> 
> ...


Looks like they are h3ll bent on making my life hard! Wasting my time!


----------



## Diablo170 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi. I'm visiting NSW on a validation trip presently. The stay is 3 weeks and I'll fly out afterwards. I will move permanently next year around August. My question is - will the 3 months grace period to drive using my overseas drivers license begin from the day when I shift permanently next year or has it already begun when I entered Australia during this temporary visit?


----------



## Diablo170 (Feb 22, 2014)

What I mean to ask is, will I not be able to drive using my overseas license when I arrive next year (as the 3 month period will have finished this year??)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Diablo170 said:


> Hi. I'm visiting NSW on a validation trip presently. The stay is 3 weeks and I'll fly out afterwards. I will move permanently next year around August. My question is - will the 3 months grace period to drive using my overseas drivers license begin from the day when I shift permanently next year or has it already begun when I entered Australia during this temporary visit?


in NSW specifically it will count when you move permanently. I called RMS and NSW State Police to ask about this specific situation


----------



## Diablo170 (Feb 22, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> in NSW specifically it will count when you move permanently. I called RMS and NSW State Police to ask about this specific situation


Thanks for the help like always.


----------



## mihirpande (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,
i have read through the entire thread but still have soem questions. especially because different states have different requirement.

I am in Perth, WA and have recently been granted my PR. My Indian DL was issued by RTO Mumbai, Maharashtra. It is a chip based smart card DL in English.

Quite a few replies in the previous posts have said that IDLV is not required if the license is smart card based. Is it true for WA too? 

The transport for WA clearly says "If you hold a driver's licence issued in Afghanistan, Bangladesh, India, Indonesia, Iraq, or Pakistan you are required to obtain a Letter of Verification from your high commission, embassy or consulate regarding the authenticity of the driver's licence."
No mention of smart card or otherwise.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## sraj.hlr (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi, guys im from ANDHRA PRADESH i have been living here from last 1 year and i lost my INDIAN licence.So, how can i get the new licence to drive here thank you.


----------



## Radi27 (Oct 12, 2015)

@mihirpande
No matter what Kind of license u have in India, you need to have a IDLV done to get an Australian license in Perth or anywhere in Australia. When u go to licensing center when they see its Indian license they straight away tell u that you need a IDLV because the computers wont work without IDLV reference number. This is what I been told. 

It's a ripp off from Indian high commission and VFS and waste of time. It doesn't make sense but you got to do it mate. The only other option is to get a license from scratch which is getting a P license and full license


----------



## Radi27 (Oct 12, 2015)

sraj.hlr said:


> Hi, guys im from ANDHRA PRADESH i have been living here from last 1 year and i lost my INDIAN licence.So, how can i get the new licence to drive here thank you.


Go to licensing center and apply for a new license


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys, sharing what I've learnt

South Australia:

If you have an Indian License, give a learning test and they will issue a letter to you that enables you to drive for one year with your overseas license. Within one year get your full license by giving a driving test and HPT. 
If you don't finish Driving test and HPT within one year, you will no longer be eligible to drive and will have to apply for an L card and drive only when a supervisor is present. You will be given a full driving licence once you finish your driving test and HPT. (No need to go through Ps) 

IDLV only required if you have a paper license or a license that is not in English or if something is not clear on your smartcard. 

Victoria:
Same process as above, change the 1 year to 6 months. 

I was asked IDLV because my DOB was printed incorrectly in my Indian License. I did not get the IDLV, I got a letter from the RTO and submitted the same and it worked.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> Guys, sharing what I've learnt
> 
> South Australia:
> 
> ...


In Victoria if you fail the driving test during the six months you cannot continue to drive and will need a Learner (L Plate) to drive with a supervisor till you pass


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> In Victoria if you fail the driving test during the six months you cannot continue to drive and will need a Learner (L Plate) to drive with a supervisor till you pass


Thanks for the info guys

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes, that's the new rule in Vic since Sep 2015. You cannot drive with your Overseas drivers license if you fail their test once. What it means is, you won't be able to take Driving classes also. If you fail once, and go to another test without driving classes, chances are you will fail again. 
I opted for the L card when I cleared the learner's test because that way I won't be under the stress of doing it within the 6 months period and clearing it in the first attempt. 

Btw.. I'm hearing a lot of cases of people failed in Driving tests in Victoria. It's not advised to go to the test without taking minimum 2-3 classes.


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi all

recently got my PR and planning to move to Melbourne (originally from Fiji). I have full license in Fiji and seeking information in regards to the best options for getting the license.

How long will I be able to use my foreign license in Melbourne?

What happens then, any coaching points for best options?

We have in place a international license here as well and wondering how long I will be able to use that in Melbourne.

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Lalesh said:


> Hi all recently got my PR and planning to move to Melbourne (originally from Fiji). I have full license in Fiji and seeking information in regards to the best options for getting the license. How long will I be able to use my foreign license in Melbourne? What happens then, any coaching points for best options? We have in place a international license here as well and wondering how long I will be able to use that in Melbourne. Thanks


 you can use it for six months, till you get a Victorian licence, or till you fail a driving test in Victoria, whichever comes sooner


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> you can use it for six months, till you get a Victorian licence, or till you fail a driving test in Victoria, whichever comes sooner


Thanks "The Expatriate"

does this mean I have to sit for a test in the first 6 months or I can opt to do the test after 6 months of driving.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Is there any special leverage for having a valid USA driver license?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Some useful links related to overseas driving licence -

Moving to NSW - Licence - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services
https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers
https://www.qld.gov.au/transport/licensing/driver-licensing/overseas/transfer/index.html
https://www.sa.gov.au/topics/transp...and-licences/driving-with-an-overseas-licence
Overseas Licence - Department of Transport - NT Government - Australia
Transferring your overseas licence
Overseas Licence Holders - Road Transport Authority


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> Is there any special leverage for having a valid USA driver license?


Yes, a person with a US driving licence may be exempt from Knowledge and Driving tests.
Check concerned state's official site for more details.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Lalesh said:


> Thanks "The Expatriate"
> 
> does this mean I have to sit for a test in the first 6 months or I can opt to do the test after 6 months of driving.


you can do it whenever you want. The only thing is: you can't drive AFTER the six months have elapsed WITHOUT an Australian licence, and you can't drive after failing a driving test even within the 6 months



rishisuri said:


> Is there any special leverage for having a valid USA driver license?


yes, a valid (or expired up to five years) US licence can be swapped on the spot. No tests, no hassle, no issues


----------



## Lalesh (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi

the fees for International Drivers Permit is quite cheap in Fiji. What if I get an IDP, can this be cross credited for a Victorian License? 

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Lalesh said:


> Hi the fees for International Drivers Permit is quite cheap in Fiji. What if I get an IDP, can this be cross credited for a Victorian License? Thanks


 nope


----------



## au2016 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello folks, I am moving to Melbourne on 21st March 16. I have a TEMPORARY US driving license issued in 2008 when I was on a visit to USA. Any idea whether I can convert this to a Australian Driving license ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sshah (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi guys, 

In WA we need to get IDLV done in order to switch the driver's license over. I have somehow managed to get a copy of my DLE. Now, in order to get IDLV, do I need to submit my original license along with all documents? If I submit my original license, I don't think I'll be allowed to drive. 

If someone has done IDLV, please let me know if I need to submit my original?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## messiah2 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi,

I am in the process of obtaining an Original letter from the RTO in Koramangala Bangalore with details as given in the IDLV checklist. 

One of the requirements says it should have the seal and the stamp. I checked with VFS Australia and they said that the seal is a wax seal. 

Now, my brother has gone to the said RTO, unfortunately they have said that they do not have any wax seal. Now it looks like I am stuck.

Has anyone got a letter from the Koramangala RTO? Anybody got any advice for me?

Thanks.


----------

